# Fish swimming to the surface?!



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello,

I've noticed lately that my pleco and iridescent sharks will surface the top the of the tank, then swim right back down to the bottom. Is this normal? 

Sincerely,
Brandon


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

They can diffuse oxygen through other internal organs by "swallowing" atmosphere gases (air). Much like a betta.

Is there enough surface agitation or pumped air oxygenating the water?


----------



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

Realized this morning I had my water level too high, I dont have a bubbler yet so I lowered the wter level and everything seems to be back to normal now. Thank you. Going to buy a bubbler today.


----------

